# Gypsy tabs



## coco

Hey! What do you think about gypsy tabs? You know: the paracord or leather loops tied to the forks which make the connection to the elastics? I know they make slingshot sound more quiet and you can attach the bands easyer, also they prolongue the elastic's lifetime but are there any disadvantages? Thanks!


----------



## Tremoside

Hi Coco,

They make life super easy if you don't want to spend to much time on shaping the fine quality tips. Not much sanding is needed and you can use way thinner forks than usual. Also allows to attach various elastics quite easily. Lifetime increase is a myth (my opinion).

Disadvantages might be:


It reduces active draw length
One more thing to fail
Reduces structural strength if hole size and placement is wrong
It can be messy on a nice slingshot
Distracts aiming sight (depending on style)

It is a good thing, but far from perfect. For a freshly cut branch in the woods it is awesome (no need for sanding). For thin forks with thick elastics its a great adapter and helps centering power to the mid of the forks.

Cheers,

Tremo


----------



## coco

Thanks Tremoside! I just hope they don't affect accuracy. I shoot ttf and I tie the bands to the tabs not too tight, I let a small space (loop) on the band bond too. I mean the bands make a loop when pulled almost as big as the tabs. Is that good? I thought I should give them a little room. As far as I see it, the accuracy is very good, but this is new for me. Thanks again!


----------



## mattwalt

I like them - yes there are some drawbacks, but for the average shooter they're not a problem. They need to be as close to the same as possible - which can be trickier than you'd think. If done well they are great. If the advantages/disadvantages make it preferable to a more standard approach - probably not. Also don't think everyone would like them.

I have them on 2 frames currently one I shoot all the time. They feel a little different to a normal OTT setup when using. Maybe due to the way the bands are allowed to fall forward after a shot...

One advantage is that its easier to slip in your pocket as the bands are allowed to move differently than if directly attached.

I'd recommend trying them - even if you attach the tabs with a wrap and tuck. There is never much to loose.


----------



## coco

Thanks Mattwalt! The thing is that in our country, there is only one serious slingshot producer, and he makes them all with gypsy bands-check it: http://prastiiprofesionale.ro/


----------



## mattwalt

Yeah - went on that site after you first showed your slingshots. He makes good useable frames. Though being you are in the EU can you not order from Germany or even the UK?

In some countries tabs are very popular (Like Spain). Even in the UK there is a following. They can also be very gentle on the elastic (as the elastic does not rub against the frame) - so they can last much longer.


----------



## flipgun

I don't much care for the para cord type. I use tabs frequently. Mostly for tubes but have no problem putting on flats. I use flat leather tabs. Think of a pouch cut in half. I use boot leather for the thickness and never had one give out yet.


----------



## coco

I don't want to spend too much on frames now, and these are quite cheap. Maybe later.


----------



## mattwalt

They do work particularly well with tubes - as Flipgun says ( last for ages - single 1842 tubes are nice  ). Leather tabs are great - but I'm just as happy with paracord ones.


----------



## coco

Thanks guys. anything on accuracy? I guess it doesn't affect it ?


----------



## mattwalt

I find them very accurate.

And thinking about it - if the tabs are short - really don't loose much draw length at all.

On those frames if there was another hole between the binding grooves you could also shoot tubes TTF. Many of my frames are like this as I can easily change how I want to put my band/tube on. Also those frames you could also shoot tubes wrapped & tucked OTT (with a protective length of tube where the tubes rub on the frame) as the posts are quite narrow. (And bands for that matter)

I quite like the Stejar - I may check the exchange rate in Euro...


----------



## coco

Stejar comes in 2 variations as I know. It's about 15 euros. I have the Celtic and the Spider. The Spider kicks ass. And the Celtic it's so fine..


----------



## flipgun

I do mine so that the hole in the tab lust clears the tip of the fork and I experience no loss of draw length or accuracy.


----------



## Tremoside

coco said:


> Thanks Tremoside! I just hope they don't affect accuracy. I shoot ttf and I tie the bands to the tabs not too tight, I let a small space (loop) on the band bond too. I mean the bands make a loop when pulled almost as big as the tabs. Is that good? I thought I should give them a little room. As far as I see it, the accuracy is very good, but this is new for me. Thanks again!


I think you make it right, especially if it works as expected and nothing fails too soon.

As for accuracy. For stiffer-thicker-heavier elastics it can surely improve accuracy, for average bands and tubes is a different question. It does not add to accuracy, but some of shooters can use it with more comfort and consistency. So it depends on your style, but always worth to have it in the inventory  on the other hand it is mostly used with OTT frames.

Glad you joined and enjoy the sport.

Cheers neighbor


----------



## flipgun

"... it is mostly used with OTT frames....."

Can't disagree with that. But they tie on TTFs as you would a flat band.

I make a series of really slender OTTs and on smaller forks tabs have a real place.


----------



## NaturalFork

I've used them and they work great. If you spend enough time with them they will be as accurate as anything else.


----------



## coco

Tremoside said:


> coco said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Tremoside! I just hope they don't affect accuracy. I shoot ttf and I tie the bands to the tabs not too tight, I let a small space (loop) on the band bond too. I mean the bands make a loop when pulled almost as big as the tabs. Is that good? I thought I should give them a little room. As far as I see it, the accuracy is very good, but this is new for me. Thanks again!
> 
> 
> 
> I think you make it right, especially if it works as expected and nothing fails too soon.
> 
> As for accuracy. For stiffer-thicker-heavier elastics it can surely improve accuracy, for average bands and tubes is a different question. It does not add to accuracy, but some of shooters can use it with more comfort and consistency. So it depends on your style, but always worth to have it in the inventory  on the other hand it is mostly used with OTT frames.
> 
> Glad you joined and enjoy the sport.
> 
> Cheers neighbor
Click to expand...

Thanks man! I sure enjoy this sport. The paracord tabs tend to wear out pretty fast as I see and fine hairs come out of it. I shoot ttf and they mess my sight. A quick lighter fire over them and they're gone, but the paracord strenghtens and doesn't have the same flexibility. But I don't see any change in the accuracy. I think the leather ones are better, but can't find them here. Anyway, thanks for your input neighbour! See you around!


----------



## coco

flipgun said:


> "... it is mostly used with OTT frames....."
> 
> Can't disagree with that. But they tie on TTFs as you would a flat band.
> 
> I make a series of really slender OTTs and on smaller forks tabs have a real place.


You're right man. I shoot ttf with tabs and didn't hit a fork once , they seem to have no problem with that. I use flats and pretty small forks, very soft pouch. Thanks!


----------



## jockotobling

I've used them, but don't see much advantage or disadvantage to their use. It is something different to try. And that is good enough for me.


----------



## coco

Tremoside is right,the tabs reduce the active draw lenght.I also have a short draw, and had trouble reaching the target from 10 meters when I went practicing in the woods last time.I decided to switch from fixed anchor to floating anchor points, and I gotta say I love it.The accuracy is the same.I can shoot long distances now and I kept the tabs which I also like.Plus the impact power from 10 meters is way way better. I keep the bands at 25 cm lenght for now and it'much more fun to see a can break from a marble instead of just plinking it.Love it!


----------



## fred45

how are those tied into a loop I do not see a knot, are they whipped and the whipping pulled into the hole? I like tabs, I mostly use leather but have used cord too.


----------



## fred45

there are folded leather tabs on the board cut, and single leather with holes on the alum, and shoelace on the pink frame


----------



## fred45

opps here is the pic


----------



## S.C.Daniel

flipgun said:


> I don't much care for the para cord type. I use tabs frequently. Mostly for tubes but have no problem putting on flats. I use flat leather tabs. Think of a pouch cut in half. I use boot leather for the thickness and never had one give out yet.


I found some narrow nylon straps and tried them on a small, small fork slingshot.

Works great. I may put some on a PFS and try them too.


----------



## MakoPat

Dude, I don't that is the preferred nomenclature.

Roma Tabs, Dude.


----------



## S.C.Daniel

coco said:


> Hey! What do you think about gypsy tabs? You know: the paracord or leather loops tied to the forks which make the connection to the elastics? I know they make slingshot sound more quiet and you can attach the bands easyer, also they prolongue the elastic's lifetime but are there any disadvantages? Thanks!


I banded up a couple of my slingshots with leather tabs. It's a very easy way to band up looped 1745s.

I like em for shooting OTT. I also banded up a PFS with single tubes and leather tabs. Worked great.

My slingshots are quieter shooting with tabs.

I haven't tried tabs with bands yet.


----------



## mattwalt

MakoPat said:


> Dude, I don't that is the preferred nomenclature.
> 
> Roma Tabs, Dude.


Erm.. Traveller Tabs in the UK ;-P


----------



## MakoPat

Hahaha... MattWalt, well played.


----------



## Thwap

Here is a little delrin shooter i made. Love the tabs. On a ott setup, i found i have to be very deliberate with the flip to avoid handslap, but it is very consistent


----------

